# Sorry if I am bothering anyone



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I am planning on hosting an online horse show and I have a few trail classes. I wasn't sure if anyone here shows in trail classes or not but if you do I hope you decide to enter. I've started a poll under "hhhmmm I have an idea" and you can vote for what you think. I would like to have at least 30 votes before I post everything.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Online horse show? Sounds interesting, how does it work?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Does sound cool, would love more details!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

yea that sounds pretty awsome!!! i would like to know more details as well


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

More details!!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

yea how would it work?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

The conversation is a little more in depth here http://www.horseforum.com/horse-shows/hhhmmmm-i-have-idea-19049/


----------

